# Is Reserva Conchal Vacation Club now Westin?



## Carolyn (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a chance to exchange into a studio that sleeps 4 here....only drawback is AI is $90/person. Has anyone been here lately? Any good snorkeling from the beach. What are our chances of getting an ocen view? Thanks.


----------



## Margariet (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, it is Westin. Have a look at this thread:
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...ate-Playa_Conchal_Province_of_Guanacaste.html


----------



## Pat H (Feb 16, 2012)

There are no ocean views. The resort is set back from the water. The beach is small. Most people hang around the pool. I own there. It was part of the Melia Vacation Club.


----------

